# Shaina



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

This is my kitty Shaina  I adopted her from a local shelter. She is such a sweet heart!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness, such eyebrows!


----------

